# 5/8 on the bay



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

On location around 0630hrs and slow all morning with little to no radio chatter. We draw cards and voila Ace in hand. 

The wind died and the chop reduced to a slight ripple. The clouds gave way to a hint of blue skies and sunshine ....Then WHAM!!!!! FISH ON!!

The fight was on and it was peeling line like a bluefin tuna. Every time I gained it peeled off double almost spooling the reel👀👀👀👀.

I've had 40÷ inch fish hooked up but this one was gargantua. This went on for +20 minutes. Then finally, forearms burning and hands blood red, I start gaining. Keep going the mate says you got it now. Well that's what we thought..the reel starts screaming 😱 again..

What the heck am I hooked up to a 🐋... sweat rolling down my brown I again start to gain.. 200ft..125..75... we have color and it's a monster...now leader..back her down mates on the line and the captain dips the net and reels her in.. The fellas and crew cheer with excitement as the fish lay on the deck.

The captain bolts back to the helm to get back to speed. I'm like mate hold up the line is still tight in the water and its got something on. He yelled to the captain and says we got another one. We see color and holy mackerel it's bigger than the first.

The fellas were clowning me..yo so weak...you struggling..you'rea wussy. Welp...all voices were quiet 🤫 when that second fish came over the rail.

Boy what a fight and arms are still sore. An awesome day out even though those were the only two that were brought aboard. 

Split the catch with the fellas and now we await our next adventure on the Fin Chaser ||.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Great picture!!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats! Lunkers there!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

Excellent telling. The proof is in the pics.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good choice on the rain suit. I have the exact same one. Money well spent.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

abass105 said:


> Good choice on the rain suit. I have the exact same one. Money well spent.


BEAUTIFUL fish ! Great catch, thanks for posting.
BTW ..... need info on that suit. Make and model, I nee me one of those ! 
Looks like it would float ya ?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Arnav said:


> BEAUTIFUL fish ! Great catch, thanks for posting.
> BTW ..... need info on that suit. Make and model, I nee me one of those !
> Looks like it would float ya ?


It is a Bass Pro 100 MPH goretex suit. It is an older model but there are still some around. They newer models in my opinion are not quite as good. Hope this helps.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Congrats. That's definitely a successful trip.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Awesome fish man! Who is the clown in the pic though?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Awesome fish man! Who is the clown in the pic though?


🤣🤣🤣.... Ole Redrum still wit the jokes. Hope all is well with you and the fam.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Congrats. That's definitely a successful trip.


Thanks


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

abass105 said:


> It is a Bass Pro 100 MPH goretex suit. It is an older model but there are still some around. They newer models in my opinion are not quite as good. Hope this helps.


Hey, thanks for supplying the info. Agreed on the current quality. This suit definitely pays for itself...


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Big Rad said:


> Hell yeah!!


Remember when I rolled out from SPSP with my 35". You called me an hour or so later and said you pulled in a 40" from the same spot. Those were the days.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Huntsman said:


> Remember when I rolled out from SPSP with my 35". You called me an hour or so later and said you pulled in a 40" from the same spot. Those were the days.


We were warrior kings back then! I thought you would give me a smart comment on my "hell yeah" comment. My daughters and son now fish the "point" when they get a chance. It really does my heart good to see my surf gear getting some use,


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Damn son! Nice feesh! How ya been Brian? 👍😜


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Damn son! Nice feesh! How ya been Brian? 👍😜


Milt..my man. All's well. Trying to get these pounds off during this pandy emic. Hope all's well on your end.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntsman said:


> Milt..my man. All's well. Trying to get these pounds off during this pandy emic. Hope all's well on your end.


All good here brother! Staying clear of the covid thing, thank God. Good to see you post.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> All good here brother! Staying clear of the covid thing, thank God. Good to see you post.


Yes sir. Glad all is well..


----------



## latassuman62 (Oct 5, 2021)

Congrats on the catch. mobdro download


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Great story and picture. WOW!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

nice!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Got 'em said:


> nice!


First time I seen it. And it is still a good story and picture. That's why.


----------

